# how long does on demand take to load



## jmathey

Sorry for the misleading title, 

I just installed an external eSATA drive to my hr21-100. It seems to be working fine so far. One question is wrt to the on demand service. I can get to the main screen, but the 1000+ channels are not in the guide. Do they show up after a while since this is a new drive? I didn't pay attention when the initial install was done so I have no benchmark. 

The shows under Menu->On Demand appear to be growing, am I assuming once they're done, it'll index them into the guide? 

Just want to be sure something isn't wrong since the new drive is in place.

Thanks in advance
John


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

On Demand will take about 24 hours to completely load.

BTW I am moving this to the "DIRECTV On Demand" forum.


----------



## jmathey

Michael D'Angelo;1758728 said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!
> 
> On Demand will take about 24 hours to completely load.
> 
> BTW I am moving this to the "DIRECTV On Demand" forum.


many thanks..

sorry for the mispost


----------



## JLucPicard

jmathey,

Welcome indeed! :welcome_s

Pardon the simplistic question, but your HR21 is networked, correct? I think there's a code that goes in your account record that takes about 24 hours after intially networking your DVR. Then, as Michael mentioned, upon restarting the DVR it takes a while for DirecTV On Demand to load.


----------



## tyba1982

I just plugged my HR21 into my router about an hour ago. Is there anything else I have to do to have content available to me to DL? I wasn't even aware that On Demand was an option to me without one of the wireless/powerline add ons that DirecTV offers, I was playing around with the box and saw the newtowrk jacks.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

tyba1982 said:


> I just plugged my HR21 into my router about an hour ago. Is there anything else I have to do to have content available to me to DL? I wasn't even aware that On Demand was an option to me without one of the wireless/powerline add ons that DirecTV offers, I was playing around with the box and saw the newtowrk jacks.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

As long as channel 1000 pops up and all the programming starts to load over the next 24 hours after connecting it to your network you are good to go.

If channel 1000 is not added you need to call DIRECTV and when you get the automated system say "activate On Demand" and it will add it to your account. Then channel 1000 should be added and it will start loading everything.


----------



## tyba1982

Thanks for the warm welcome!

Yup, last night all I had was channel 1000 which displayed very few options... today I woke up and all On Demand content was available for download =)


----------

